# Bob S



## Tom W (Feb 8, 2003)

Bob,
I haven't talked to you in a while give me a email, I would like to catch up and talk about some new stuff.

Tommy Wheeler


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Tom W",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## navl1 (May 14, 2002)

hi there all is there a place or some info you can give me on learning how to long cast
i just got me of a teca tc2 11'6 pole a quantum iron ir430 i have tryed the brake away info and still having problem casting for distance!!thx


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

I see you are from North Carolina.If you are near Hatteras Is.or you can get there for a couple of days.Talk to Ryan White at Hatteras Jacks for some casting lessons.He will help you out.Ther will be several free casting cilnics held in the spring at Hatteras Jacks so give them a call.
252-987-2428
bob


----------



## navl1 (May 14, 2002)

thx/// Where at on hatteras is jacks..I have seen hatteras jasks some where. I stay in avon and making plans to be there on 4/20th for a week... I'll look for them and ask for Rayn thx for the info Bob!!!


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "navl1",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

navl1, Hatteras Jacks is on the right, in the town of Rodanthe. He has a sign along the road and his place sits back a little bit. pelican man


----------



## navl1 (May 14, 2002)

Thank you Longcaster
Been comming to the site for about a year...Just for got i had Register!!I think this site is good info....thx to you all helping me, and you larry i'll look for the shop...tight lines


----------

